
Recovered Mt. Gox Financials - nchuhoai
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1miioFP1oFnLa8OQ1MZ91ABUDfLKY8X9KDGwz8Izjaa0/edit
======
eterm
Look at the Salary row, this claims they were running an exchange handling
hundreds of millions worth of assets with a salary that would be a struggle to
hire an accountant, a developer, security consultant, or anyone else you'd
need to successfully run an exchange at that size.

If you believe this leak, take what you will from that.

Edit: Just noticed the subcountractor payment, fair enough but it seems like
every person who worked there was a subcontractor then.

~~~
DanBC
> Just noticed the subcountractor payment, fair enough but it seems like every
> person who worked there was a subcontractor then.

Isn't that just a normal tax dodge?

~~~
toomuchtodo
It really depends.

If you dictate what needs to be done, but not how or when, that's usually
legit.

But if they're showing up at an office, have to follow your rules, etc, yes,
its a tax dodge.

~~~
rjtavares
Usually more of a labor law dodge than a tax dodge.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Agreed, although you're usually trying to avoid paying your portion of payroll
and unemployment taxes.

------
jontas
To view the redacted content directly on the Scribd original, just put this in
your URL bar and then press enter:

    
    
        javascript:$('.absimg').remove();
    

Edit: I noticed that when you paste the above text, chrome removes the
"javascript:" part, so ensure it is present before hitting enter.

~~~
cmircea
You could also paste that into the developer console.

~~~
jontas
Yea, that's how I did it personally, but I figured the URL bar required less
explanation for non-technical people. But you're right, on HN that was
probably unnecessary.

------
mcphilip
Previous discussion of this information from 13 hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7296183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7296183)

------
mbreese
What are they doing with 3.6M in subcontractors and 3.3M in
accountants/lawyers/consultants? Did they have just one employee at 105K? (I
assume the CEO?).

~~~
efuquen
yup, my thoughts exactly. super shady.

------
nchuhoai
As shared by Mike Arrington, don't know anything about the validity of the
data.

------
adrianwaj
The big kahuna with the Mt Gox is whether 745,000 bitcoins have in fact gone
missing, because whether that's true or not I suspect will change long-term
institutional support for the coin. Having large swathes of currency held by
unknown or malicious parties will sway investors.

------
ashray
Wow, they just paid 105k in salaries in the last year? Now that explains all
the gross incompetence. Subcontracting expenses... Not sure what that means..

~~~
voxic11
Means everyone they hired they hired as a contractor rather then a employee.

------
pera
And here you have the full untrimmed background image extracted directly from
the pdf using the enterprise forensic tool _pdfimage_ :

[http://i.imgur.com/7vDwvYp.png](http://i.imgur.com/7vDwvYp.png)

"Gox styleguide" ?

------
mephi5t0
is there a line that says "Bonus: 400 mln"

